# Παπαγάλοι > Είδη - Ράτσες... > Μεγάλου μεγέθους παπαγάλοι >  Το πρωτο African Grey (Κοκκινο !!!)

## Σπυρος24

Δειτε παιδια!!!εκπληκτικο!! [youtube:3udara2g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mbvsaemHBHk&feature=related[/youtube:3udara2g]

----------


## Antigoni87

Είναι όντως πανέμορφο, όπως και τα άλλα δυο με τις κόκκινες κοιλιές! Απλώς δεν το βρίσκω φυσιολογικό... Κι αν η συνέχεια μιας τέτοιας αναπαραγωγής έχει επιπτώσεις στην υγεία των πουλιών; Είναι όμορφο, αλλά αν με ρωτούσαν θα ήθελα να μην επεμβαίνει πια ο άνθρωπος όπου μπορεί!! Ήδη έχουμε επέμβει σχεδόν στα πάντα. Μια χαρά είναι και οι african grey που παραμένουν... grey!  ::

----------


## vas

Eίναι πραγματικα πανέμορφο, αλλά αν με έβαζεςς να διαλέξω ανάμεσα σε... african GREY και african red ..african grey δαγκωτό  ::

----------


## Σπυρος24

βασικα δεν νομιζω να εχει επεμβει ανθρωπος για να γινει αυτο...αλαλ δεν ειμαι σιγουρος

----------


## christos78

πολυ ωραιος!!!!!!!Αλλα πρεπει να υπαρχει ανθρωπινη παρεμβαση-οπως γινεται παντα.

----------


## Antigoni87

Όπως έλεγε το βίντεο, από όσα κατάλαβα, έκαναν 9 χρόνια επιλεκτική αναπαραγωγή για να πετύχουν το αποτέλεσμα (αλλά μάλλον λόγω ορολογίας δεν κατάλαβα πώς ακριβώς απομόνωσαν τον κόκκινο παράγοντα για να γίνει τελικά κόκκινο το πουλί). Δεν φαίνεται να επενέβησαν με "τεχνητά" μέσα, αλλά πάντως και η επιλεκτική αναπαραγωγή επέμβαση δεν θεωρείται; Πάντως δε λέω, είναι εντυπωσιακό   ::

----------


## vicky_ath

Ειναι σαν το θεμα των γενετικα τροποποιημενων τροφιμων Αντιγονη!Απο τη στιγμη που δεν εγινε η διαδικασια στο εργαστηριο, αλλα μονο μεσω επιλεκτικης αναπαραγωγης, ειναι κατι που ισως να γινοταν κ στη φυση...
Το ιδιο κανει ο ανθρωπος αιωνες τωρα για να βελτιστοποιησει την ποιοτητα των ζωων κ των γεωργικων προιοντων!Με τις καταλληλες διασταυρωσεις εχουμε δημιουργησει ειδη πιο ανθεκτικα, με μεγαλυτερη παραγωγικοτητα κτλ!!

----------


## mikelo

πρωτοτυπο,,,,οντως απο το βιντεο λεει οτι εγινε μεσα απο χρονιες διασταυρωσεις,,,τεσπα,,,,,,,,,,,  ,,,προτιμω τους καθαρα γκρι!!!!!!!!!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Κωνσταντίνος.

Είναι πραγματικά πανέμοργο .
Δεν νομίζω πως η επιλεκτική αναπαραγωγή θεορείτε επέμβαση μιας και υπάρχουν μεταλλάξεις και στη φύση . 
Ο άνθρωπος απο την αρχή της ιστορίας του αωτιγράφη τη φύση .
Λίγα δεν είναι 9 χρόνια για να δημιουργηθεί ένας κόκκινος african grey ? Αυτά τα πουλία αναπαράγωντε μετά απο πιο έτος της ηλικίας τους ? γιατί δίγουρα θέλουν 1,5 χρόνο τουλάχιστον (δεν ξέρω απο african grey) και δεν νομίζω οτι είναι αρκετές οι γεννιές για να απομονοθεί τόσο πολύ ο κόκκινος παράγοντας και να εξαφανιστεί ο γκρι   ::  .

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Βάλτε στην αναζήτηση του google parrots mutations επιλογή εικόνες και θα δείτε πράματα και θάματα.

----------


## Antigoni87

Ορίστε και με λευκή-γκρι ουρά!  ::

----------


## imported_Βασίλης

> Λίγα δεν είναι 9 χρόνια για να δημιουργηθεί ένας κόκκινος african grey ? Αυτά τα πουλία αναπαράγωντε μετά απο πιο έτος της ηλικίας τους ? γιατί δίγουρα θέλουν 1,5 χρόνο τουλάχιστον (δεν ξέρω απο african grey) και δεν νομίζω οτι είναι αρκετές οι γεννιές για να απομονοθεί τόσο πολύ ο κόκκινος παράγοντας και να εξαφανιστεί ο γκρι   .


Από ότι θυμάμαι παλιότερα είχα διαβάσει για αυτή τη μετάλλαξη. Προέκυψε από κάποιους Grey που παρουσίαζαν μπαλώματα κόκκινα. Αυτοί προφανώς ήταν φορείς του κόκκινου (ετερόζυγα). Τα 9 χρόνια μάλλον χρειάστηκαν για να βγουν κάποιες γεννιές (ομόζυγων) και να θεωρηθεί ότι σταθεροποίηθηκε η μετάλλαξη. Δεν εξαφανιζότανε δηλαδή σε κάθε γεννιά και λίγο περισσότερο το γκρι.

----------


## Σπυρος24

> Ορίστε και με λευκή-γκρι ουρά!


αυτο αν το δει καποιος που δν γνωριζει και πολλα θα πει ΠΕΡΙΣΤΕΡΙ ειναι!!!χαχα

----------


## Κωνσταντίνος.

> Αρχικά καταχωρημένο από Antigoni87
> 
> Ορίστε και με λευκή-γκρι ουρά! 
> 
> 
> αυτο αν το δει καποιος που δν γνωριζει και πολλα θα πει ΠΕΡΙΣΤΕΡΙ ειναι!!!χαχα


  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   Πολύ Καλό   :winky:

----------

